# Needed Recommended Plumber



## snuffle (Sep 11, 2008)

Appreciate if you would send me your reliable and reasonable plumber. Thank you.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

snuffle said:


> Appreciate if you would send me your reliable and reasonable plumber. Thank you.


Snuffle it might help if you say where you are.
Not much point giving you a plumber in paphos if you are in Larnaca


----------



## cathmackinlay (Jan 28, 2009)

*Plumber*

Hi,

I am based in Paphos and looking for a good, reliable plumber? Can you assist?

Many thanks in advance.

Catherine


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi best thing maybe call Draintech who are in Paphos they can recommend one to you. From experience they only use the best.


----------



## LINDYLOO52 (Aug 22, 2008)

cathmackinlay said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am based in Paphos and looking for a good, reliable plumber? Can you assist?
> 
> ...


my partner can help out if you still need a plumber

Linda


----------



## johni (Jan 21, 2009)

Once again someone struggling to find relaible tradesmen.
johni


----------

